# Towards The Blue Season (A journal of Saturdays)



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

12/11/10

We rode western today, but mostly the walk and jog. Loping isn't our strongest point. We'll ride English next week. Forward to the Season of Blue(Ribbon)s! We are definitely working on turning issues.

12/18/10

Today, we went out to the covered arena and practiced the basics: Walk, Trot, Canter, Lead Changes, Diagonal Switches. We are _definitely _prospects for the blue in next year's season!!!

*to be continued Christmas Day, 12/25/10*


----------

